

Getting to Docker 1.0 - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/getting-to-docker-1-0/

======
uses
I'd like to see a "docker for web developers" post / guide.

I want to know how to write a dockerfile (?) that I can run a command against,
and have a dev environment materialize. Something I can track in source
control along with my "main" source. Something to replace the difficult-to-
recreate and outside-of-source-control LAMP and Flask environments I have now.

And I'd like to know how my sites' source code or untracked files (e.g.
.sqlite file, mongo dump files) fall into that, while still being accessible
to the docker container.

I imagine this would cover a huge percentage of people interested in Docker.

~~~
jaytaylor
Perhaps ShipBuilder is right up your alley.

ShipBuilder is an open-source Heroku-esque PaaS which uses Go, Git, LXC, and
HAProxy, with Docker support coming soon!

The Shipbuilder codebase is super easy to understand, and aims to make it fast
and easy to deploy arbitrary web-applications.

Get total control over all aspects of your staging and production
environments.

More info:

[http://shipbuilder.io/](http://shipbuilder.io/)

[https://github.com/sendhub/shipbuilder](https://github.com/sendhub/shipbuilder)

~~~
the_fc
Has anyone tried this other Go-based Paas?
[http://globocom.github.io/tsuru/](http://globocom.github.io/tsuru/)

~~~
crashoverdrive
I looked at it but it seems overly complicated, I got ShipBuilder up and
running in a flash

------
nickstinemates
Stating a roadmap is never easy, but hugely important for keeping the Docker
team accountable. I believe that getting to a 1.0 release with the same fervor
from the community will be a great indicator of future viability and success.
That sets a pretty high bar.

~~~
gabrtv
No question it's a high bar. Then again, I would have never predicted the rate
at which Docker has matured already. Color me optimistic.

~~~
shykes
We are pretty much forced to set this high bar because of the rate at which
organizations large and small are adopting Docker. We will do everything we
can to live up to the expectations!

------
sciurus
"August 7: Introduce this new architectural approach to the community, and
provide a developer preview"

Where can we find this?

~~~
golubbe
Sorry--typo on my part (since corrected). We introduced the approach today,
and will make the developer preview available on August 15.

------
tmzt
With a stable API it would be nice to have an API client for Windows for
developers building software on that platform but deploying to Linux.

It would be great to be able to do a docker import from a checked out codebase
in Windows.

~~~
nickstinemates
Have you seen docker-py[1]? Bindings for other languages also exist, but the
main theme is that the docker host can be controlled (if configured that way)
by external machines.

1: [http://www.github.com/dotcloud/docker-
py](http://www.github.com/dotcloud/docker-py)

------
golubbe
Important news for Docker developers. Please let us know what you think.

------
MatthewPhillips
It's unfortunate that it requires a 3.8 kernel, as getting those to work on
most machines has been in my experience rather difficult. I had to downgrade
back to 3.2 on a Ubuntu server because it wouldn't boot with 3.8. I was able
to get it to work on a DigitalOcean fresh VM, but unless I want to migrate
everything to a fresh VM, which I don't, I don't see myself using it for a
while.

~~~
nickstinemates
Just an FYI - tryrethink.info and my blog (nick.stinemat.es) are both running
on 3.2.0-48. While it is not the recommended configuration, I haven't had any
kernel related issues.

~~~
julien421
FYI - memcachedasaservice.com:

    
    
      ubuntu:~$ uname -a
      Linux ip-10-85-147-7 3.2.0-36-virtual #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:04:49 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
      ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
      No LSB modules are available.
      Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
      Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
      Release:	12.04
      Codename:	precise
    

Pretty stable so far (200 docker containers running on the box)

------
freeman478
Great plan !

Anybody knows if making docker run natively on Windows is possible ? (is there
any sort of LXC like feature in Windows ?)

~~~
mbreese
If this was going to be possible with Windows, it would have to be done by
Redmond. And given that they'd be out of a Windows license by allowing
containers w/in Windows (as opposed to VMs), I doubt that will happen.

Unless you're talking about running this as a Linux VM on a Windows host, in
which case, sure - why not?

------
lsllc
I would love to see an ARM port of Docker (LXC supports ARM).

~~~
golubbe
We definitely want to see this too, and it is something being investigated for
post- 0.8. In the meantime, you may want to read
[http://kencochrane.net/blog/2013/05/running-docker-on-a-
rasp...](http://kencochrane.net/blog/2013/05/running-docker-on-a-raspberrypi/)

------
knodi
little off topic. can someone of the Docker team comment on what its been like
to work with GoLang on a big project like Docker?

~~~
nickstinemates
You should start contributing[1] and let us know :). More seriously, it's a
great topic for the mailing list and I encourage you to post it.

1: [http://github.com/dotcloud/docker](http://github.com/dotcloud/docker)

